# Why do I get a shiny face?



## lauraglou (Mar 25, 2010)

It doesn't seem to matter which foundation I use, I always seem to end up a bit shiny. Is it the foundation reacting with my skin, or is it my skincare routine seeping back through my pores?

I'm 38 years old, with sensitive combination skin. My skin care routine consists of Nars Hydrating Freshening Lotion, followed by Elemis Tri-Enzyme Resurfacing Serum, then Elemis Pro Collagen Marine Cream and finish off with Nars makeup primer. Ok now I've written it down it does seem a lot of products all in one go, but I'm conscious that I hitting that "wrinkle zone" age so I think I need a sophisticated skin care routine and I do use the products sparingly rather than slathering it all on.

Anyone got any ideas or magic tips on how I can eliminate the shine without totally compromising my skin care routine?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 25, 2010)

Perhaps despite your efforts to use them sparingly, its still too many layers?

Or, maybe you could try blotting your foundation with one layer of tissue before powdering?

Just a couple of ideas...


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 25, 2010)

The NARS primer is probably too much for you, since you're already pretty moisturized.  My advice is to cut out the primer and see if that helps.  

Also, try setting your foundation with a powder.  I really like MAC's prep+prime translucent powder.  And if you're still oily, maybe MAC's blot powder would work better? I don't have any experience with blot powder because my skin is normal-dry, but there are girls here and on makeupalley that swear by it!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 26, 2010)

As most of the ladies already mentioned, apply a setting powder to reduce the shine.  You're most likely getting shine because of oily skin in the Tzone.  It will also help to try a matte foundation instead of a cream or foundation that gives the dewy look.  With oily T-zone, these foundation will make it even more shiny.  A matte will tone down the oil and you'll look less shiny.

To blot, use blotting paper and not tissue.  The blot paper will help take away the oil without disturbing the makeup.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_As most of the ladies already mentioned, apply a setting powder to reduce the shine.  You're most likely getting shine because of oily skin in the Tzone.  It will also help to try a matte foundation instead of a cream or foundation that gives the dewy look.  With oily T-zone, these foundation will make it even more shiny.  A matte will tone down the oil and you'll look less shiny.

*To blot, use blotting paper and not tissue.*  The blot paper will help take away the oil without disturbing the makeup._

 
What I was talking about was before setting the makeup in the beginning. Not the blotting throughout the day. If someone has too much of a layer, you want to lightly remove some of the makeup before setting it all in with loose powder. That's why I say one layer (eg, one "ply") of the tissue--it won't cause any harm to the finish of the base. I've seen people do this before and it works.

And OP, definitely try the P+P loose powder--I have an oily friend who lives for it. I've used blot powder and its made me shinier than when I started (I used the pressed one, though).


----------



## nikkic (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you getting shine all over?  Don't put the products on your T-Zone at all, and see if that helps.  
Or get some Retin A from the doctor.  That will probably help a lot with your skin texture, wrinkles, etc.  There's not a whole lot an over the counter cream can do.


----------

